# A strange problem on ps2 mouse.



## fender0107401 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi all:

It is very strange. I have used FreeBSD for years, but this is naver happend before.

This is a FreeBSD 8.3 Release system, I compled everything from ports tree, as I always did.

My ps2 mouse are perfect functional without Xorg and GNOME. However, when I run GNOME, this ps2 moush does not move for me. What is wrong? x(

I have tried to run Xorg -configure, the generated config file is as follow:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "HWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseFBDev"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Rotate"             	# [<str>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "FlatPanel"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPDither"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CrtcNumber"         	# <i>
        #Option     "FPScale"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPTweak"            	# <i>
        #Option     "DualHead"           	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "nv"
	VendorName  "NVIDIA Corporation"
	BoardName   "G96 [GeForce 9500 GT]"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

I can see my mouse in /dev

```
> ls /dev/
acd0		ctty		kbd0		sndstat		ttyvb
acpi		cuau0		klog		stderr		ttyvc
ad12		cuau0.init	kmem		stdin		ttyvd
ad12s1		cuau0.lock	log		stdout		ttyve
ad12s1a		dcons		lpt0		sysmouse	ttyvf
ad12s1b		devctl		lpt0.ctl	ttyu0		ufsid
ad12s1d		devstat		mdctl		ttyu0.init	ugen0.1
ad12s1e		dgdb		mem		ttyu0.lock	ugen1.1
ad12s1f		dsp0.0		midistat	ttyv0		ugen2.1
ad12s1g		dsp1.0		mixer0		ttyv1		ugen3.1
ad12s1h		dsp2.0		mixer1		ttyv2		ugen4.1
ata		fd		mixer2		ttyv3		ugen5.1
atkbd0		fido		null		ttyv4		ugen6.1
audit		fw0		pci		ttyv5		urandom
bpf		fw0.0		ppi0		ttyv6		usb
bpf0		fwmem0		psm0		ttyv7		usbctl
bpsm0		fwmem0.0	ptmx		ttyv8		xpt0
console		geom.ctl	pts		ttyv9		zero
consolectl	io		random		ttyva
```

The rc.conf is like this:

```
################################################################################

hostname="PC-M.Workstation"

keymap="us.iso"

ifconfig_re0="DHCP"

moused_enable="YES"

################################################################################

# gnome

gnome_enable="YES"

hald_enable="YES"

dbus_enable="YES"

# usb device

devfs_system_ruleset="localrules"

# tmp

clear_tmp_enable="YES"

# firewall

firewall_enable="YES"

firewall_script="/etc/ipfw.rules"

# ntp

ntpd_enable="YES"

# snedmail

sendmail_enable="NO"

# server

# sshd_enable="YES"

#apache22_enable="YES"

#mysql_enable="YES"

#webmin_enable="YES"

################################################################################
```

To be honest, I don't kown how to fix it. I config the system as I did before, but this time it doesn't work. x(


----------



## SirDice (Sep 24, 2012)

[thread=4224]Configuring X - read before you ask questions![/thread]

Thread moved to Xorg section.


----------



## fender0107401 (Sep 25, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> [thread=4224]Configuring X - read before you ask questions![/thread]
> 
> Thread moved to Xorg section.



I added hald and dbus into rc.conf.

I found I can run */usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus restart* to make my ps2 mouse move.


----------



## fmw (Oct 26, 2012)

You should try disabling AutoAddDevices in xorg.conf:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
	Option "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
EndSection
```


----------

